# My puppy hates bath time



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gambit is 11 weeks and he hates bath time. I try to make it as stress free as possible but he HATES getting cleaned. Any ideas on how to make bath time fun or atleast not so stressful for him?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how often are you bathing your 11 week old pup?


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> how often are you bathing your 11 week old pup?


once a week...I got him at 8 weeks old. He likes to play in dirt so I bathe him at the end of the week.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

Our monster hates baths as well sooooo my wife started playing with her while she's watering. Meika chases the water and tries to bite it and ends up getting very nicely soaked in the process. While it's not a full shampoo and all she gets a good rinse and towel rubdown stretching out the "baths" longer. We're hoping she'll get comfortable with the running water or we'll go to plan "B" which is a plastic kiddie pool $15 @ wally world and we'll try it that way.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you try to hose him down outside? Some dogs like that when the weather is warm enough, like it's a game to them. 

Is the dog really dirty? Unless it's mud, I don't bathe my dogs much because it seems the dirt just comes off eventually. Or that's what I like to believe.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

jimj said:


> Our monster hates baths as well sooooo my wife started playing with her while she's watering. Meika chases the water and tries to bite it and ends up getting very nicely soaked in the process. While it's not a full shampoo and all she gets a good rinse and towel rubdown stretching out the "baths" longer. We're hoping she'll get comfortable with the running water or we'll go to plan "B" which is a plastic kiddie pool $15 @ wally world and we'll try it that way.


Thanks for the suggestion I will try that...I never thought of the kiddie pool thing!


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Did you try to hose him down outside? Some dogs like that when the weather is warm enough, like it's a game to them.
> 
> Is the dog really dirty? Unless it's mud, I don't bathe my dogs much because it seems the dirt just comes off eventually. Or that's what I like to believe.


I bathe him outside in a little pink laundry tub (its been 90 degree weather so its not cold outside). He still whimpers and jumps all over the place. He plays in dry dusty dirt so I kind of have to bathe him often...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What is your usual method of bathing? Start to finish, step by step, tell us your bathing procedure. Then we can try to figure out what it is your pup hates it so much, and maybe suggest some alternative approaches.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

My boy has hated baths since he was 8 weeks old. He is 13 months now. LOL!

He's good about it now, though. Just stands there and whines like a poor baby. Teaching him to love swimming and playing in his kiddie pool has helped, I think.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think Jonas just likes to get me soaked during bath time :laugh: he loves playing in his kiddie pool, and his water bowl  He too has always hated baths, but I believe the water play has helped immensely


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Freestep said:


> What is your usual method of bathing? Start to finish, step by step, tell us your bathing procedure. Then we can try to figure out what it is your pup hates it so much, and maybe suggest some alternative approaches.


okay step by step I get his little supplies, I set up his laundry tub with soapy water not too much only enough to cover his paws, put him in, soap him up and the whimpering and jumping begins, I baby talk to him to let him know its okay but that doesn't help, I rinse with low pressure so the water hose doesn't scare him, then condition, rise and towel dry. Thats all...I try to be as gentle as possible.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

lol sounds like I need to invest in a kiddie pool!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

yaya427 said:


> once a week...I got him at 8 weeks old. He likes to play in dirt so I bathe him at the end of the week.


Once per week? Holy moly! That's a lot of baths! 

You don't need to bathe anywhere near that often. Plain ole dirt will brush out well.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

chelle said:


> Once per week? Holy moly! That's a lot of baths!
> 
> You don't need to bathe anywhere near that often. Plain ole dirt will brush out well.


we have a infant in the house so I just try to keep him as clean as possible for the week...so thats why I bathe him that much. maybe I can find a "dry shampoo" or something...to lower the amounts of baths.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I gave Ajay his first bath last night. He was not pleased at first but we had a great life talk while he soaked in the suds ... he nearly fell asleep wtih his chin on my arm! Awwww :wub:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

yaya427 said:


> okay step by step I get his little supplies, I set up his laundry tub with soapy water not too much only enough to cover his paws, put him in, soap him up and the whimpering and jumping begins, I baby talk to him to let him know its okay but that doesn't help, I rinse with low pressure so the water hose doesn't scare him, then condition, rise and towel dry. Thats all...I try to be as gentle as possible.


Are you using cold water? That may be what he is reacting to. Try using warm water.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Are you using cold water? That may be what he is reacting to. Try using warm water.


When the hose sits out in the sun for a bit the water comes out not very cold but i guess I can make it warmer. I hope this is the solution...because I really don't want him to be miserable.


----------



## yaya427 (Jun 23, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> I gave Ajay his first bath last night. He was not pleased at first but we had a great life talk while he soaked in the suds ... he nearly fell asleep wtih his chin on my arm! Awwww :wub:


aw thats sweet!


----------

